# Ported Intake?



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Any one seen this over at Vermont Tuning? Any thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've seen it. You can do it yourself in an hour with a dremel. Super easy.


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

I believe this is for the first gen Cruze.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

So let me interpret. Not worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

lmiller0810 said:


> So let me interpret. Not worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is worth it, but on a gen 1. Hasn't been done yet on a gen 2.


----------

